# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Which version of Linux shall I use ?

## Maciamo

I would like to download Linux, but there are so many versions that I have no idea which one to use. All I need is a free version that is as much compatible as possible with Windows XP. 

I've never used Linux. Is it easy to install and use ? Can I use all my programmes running on Windows (Word, Excell, Internet Explorer...) on Linux ?

Thanks for your help.

----------


## Shinmeiryu

Nothing is compatible with Windows XP for any Linux system unless you do some heavy tweaking/program adding. 

However, from what I've heard, if you're looking for a Linux kernel that provides the most a Linux system can for GUI handling, it would be Mandrake Linux. 

I've personally tried older versions Red Hat and Caldera, I and those I know prefer Red Hat over Caldera, especially for newcomers. Installing Linux can get tricky and Caldera's install was data and monitor (Anaconda) costly.

----------


## Maciamo

So basically, what are the advantages of Linux over Windows XP ?

I've heard of Red Hat, and I know there are several versions. 

Is it possible (and easy) to have both windows and linux installed on the same computer and being able to selecting either when starting the PC ?

----------


## jeisan

its possible to have several OSs installed on the same computer. the ones at ITT have 4 selectable on startup. im not sure how its done though...

----------


## Uncle Frank

2 programs that allow you to run multiple operating systems are Partition Magic by Power Quest and System Commander by VCOM. I found Patition Magic does more and is easier to set up but just my feeling. I've dubbed with BSD-DOS-Linux and always go back to windows because it does everything hassel-free compared to the others.

Frank

----------


## Shadow

> _Originally posted by Maciamo_ 
> *Is it possible (and easy) to have both windows and linux installed on the same computer and being able to selecting either when starting the PC ?*


Yeah, it's possible... i suggest u try and install Redhat Mandrake first and play around with the commands until u are familiar with them... upon installation, u have the option of installing X-Windows... it is like installating Linux on top of windows, and u can see the icons / installation files in the windows directories! imo, it's the easiest version to install...

of course, as Frank suggested; u can always repartition ur HD and do a clean install of Unix / Linux on it....

----------


## Shadow

> _Originally posted by Maciamo_ 
> *So basically, what are the advantages of Linux over Windows XP ?
> *


There's a whole list of advantages / disadvantages here.

Personally, I never got to find out the advantages in Unix since I'm unemployed and would rather use the more user-friendly windows xp at home.....
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Marc

Since you've never tried it, I suggest you to install either Mandrake or Suse, they're quite user-friendly and you won't have any problems at all. Don't forget to install KDE (K Desktop Environment), which is a graphical interface similar to Windows (it's usually installed by default). Unlike Windows, Linux has plenty of user interfaces options, among them: KDE, GNOME, windowMake, BlackBox, FluxBox, etc. Google them and choose the one which best appeals you.

The only problem you'll have when installing Linux will be partitioning. If you don't want to lose any data, I recommend you to use Partition Magic. Reserve 3 GB of spare space to create your Linux partition and 256 MB (maybe 128, it depends on how much RAM you have) for Linux swap partition.
Look for the installation manual, it's usually included in the first install CD.

Here is a list of equivalent Windows software in Linux: http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/

For Office solution, I'd recommend OpenOffice (http://www.openoffice.org), which in IMHO is much better than M$-Office.

I hope you enjoy it. Good luck

----------


## Maciamo

Thanks all for your advice.  :Note:   :Wavey:

----------


## Shinmeiryu

Here's an update. There is a semi-Windows like version of Linux out now that's called *Lindows*. You might want to check that out, though I couldn't tell you much regarding its features.

----------


## code7rei

Marc :
For Office solution, I'd recommend OpenOffice (http://www.openoffice.org), which in IMHO is much better than M$-Office.

I dont think so, but it still great for making documents.

if you still newbie on linux, dont pick distro that people said it good, but pick one that your friends or someone you know using the that same distro. so if you encounter any problem, it would be more easier to ask someone for help instead reading the manual.

i personally think mandrake is the best distro for newbie coz its so easy to install. i think its easier than XP.

Shadow : Personally, I never got to find out the advantages in Unix since I'm unemployed and would rather use the more user-friendly windows xp at home.....

one among many others is Linux dont have any of those trojan, worm, virus, etc, etc unless the root let it so. its very realible. 

most people think winndows more user-friendly because they use windows too long and dont wanna try something new. just try Linux with KDE 3.2 for let say.. a month? and u'll find how easy linux can be. 

one more thing i like from linux is.. the logo is soo cute  :Smilie:

----------


## Shadow

> _Originally posted by code7rei_ 
> *
> one among many others is Linux dont have any of those trojan, worm, virus, etc, etc unless the root let it so. its very realible. 
> 
> most people think winndows more user-friendly because they use windows too long and dont wanna try something new. just try Linux with KDE 3.2 for let say.. a month? and u'll find how easy linux can be. 
> 
> one more thing i like from linux is.. the logo is soo cute *


Mmmm... KDE 3.2? is that supposed to be some sort of GUI? I never tried that b4... 

and Yeah, the pengiun does look better than just a floating window....
 :Laughing:

----------


## code7rei

its one of many other window manager for Linux like Marc said :GNOME, windowMake, BlackBox, FluxBox, etc. Lets say this way, you have Linux, now which interface would you choose? if you want Windows like interface, then I think KDE is the right one.

----------


## Sakana

I recommend Mandrake, especially if you are just starting to learn Linux

----------


## styx

_Which version of Linux shall I use ?_
Versions of Linux are, for example: linux-2.4.26, linux-2.6.7 and so on, see www.kernel.org for details 8D
And distros are very differ but all them are Linux Kernel distros. Use what your eyes like more, no real matter.

Anyway, Linux (any distro) is not as easy to explore for newbies as with _any_ Windows. On the other hand, if you spend as much time on learning Linux as you possibly done in Windows, you definitely get an improvement. Spend half a windows-spent time on its tweaking and you'll find a gold inside (; 
Linux is worse in beginning but much better for everydays use 'in continuing', for power users.

If you are as far powerful as you know (and feel) what the Windows Registry is, you then could definitely be powerful with the /etc directory in the Linux topology as well.

Really, some people pick a 'free-of-charge' of it, some others choose freedom, someone likes its open source, someone finds its the most customizable... Linux is different, but is it you..?
8= 8= 8=

----------


## Faustianideals

I wouldn't reccomend you download any Linux OS. Purchase Red Hat Linux.  :Cool:

----------


## styx

> I wouldn't reccomend you download any Linux OS. Purchase Red Hat Linux.


It depends. For a pretty big company purchasing RHL would be a really good solution, but for home desktop or soho servers\desktops it's stupid. I have a few servers running Linux\Unix and I had only a couple of days to learn how to manage it. Is it worth that kilobucks RHL requires??
Their service works on serious stuff.

----------


## Surronded

The easiest ones are RedHat, Fedora, Suse and Mandrake

----------


## styx

Debian rules (:

----------


## Porl

I was given a version of linux to try out on saturday. I've not installed it yet, but it is one you can boot straight from the cd. So you shouldn't have to dual boot / partition your machine i guess.

Im quite looking forward to seeing what all the hype is about.  :Wavey:  

Porl''

----------


## Sensebend

Perhaps knoppix, or something similar Porl? I personally run SuSE 80% of the time except when I need photoshop or to play windows games.

----------


## m477

What are you trying to do exactly that makes you think you need to install Linux?

----------


## xeo4d

Be very careful in installing linux, I recommend fedora, or if you are crazy Gentoo. I lost windows to gentoo, imagine that! Installing Linux and it automatically eats windows for me.  :Poh:  Like I said be careful and look on the forums under the linux distro's site for more info.

----------


## cross-platform

> Be very careful in installing linux, I recommend fedora, or if you are crazy Gentoo. I lost windows to gentoo, imagine that! Installing Linux and it automatically eats windows for me.  Like I said be careful and look on the forums under the linux distro's site for more info.


Gentoo is a tough distro to start out with. I wouldn't recommend using it unless you are experienced with getting down and dirty with Linux. If you are a newbie to Linux, I would try either Mandrake or SuSE. They are both pretty easy to install, and can easily be installed next to Windows without bunking it up.

As far as home use and wether or not to install it goes, if all you need internet browsing, email, and office apps, Linux is a nice way to avoid the Microsoft tax. But if you are going to want all the newest games and software, then Windows is going to be your best bet for now. Even though I am a Unix Sysadmin, and have a Linux partition on all of my computers, I spend most of my time in Windows (Probably mostly due to my World of Warcraft addiction).

----------

